# Looking for new project - recommended 2 stages



## Rutom (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi guys,
Now that I've got the Toro single stage working was thinking about taking on another project. Was hoping for your help again. 
I'm thinking about a 2-stage project. As spring comes hoping to find a cheap fixer-upper. Ideally something to take care of the EOD as my toro does a good job on all but this.Driveway isn't huge. About 4 car lenghts wide, and maybe 6 long, plus about 100' of sidewalk. Again this would ideally just be a learning project, taking things apart and exploring.
Any recommendations on size/HP? Any thoughts on brand? I was thinking about either an old Toro or Ariens, but am open to anything really. Thoughts on what I should be paying? I've seen some as low as $50 some upto $200 (for non working blowers).
I live in the Toronto area and there are almost too many choices. Was hoping to narrow down my search. 

Appreciate any help.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

On a parts availability aspect, I'd say 8+hp MTD/yard machines. Probably the cheapest you would find also. Easy to learn basic operation with how they are built. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I personally like the Ariens 24 inch machines from 1973 to the mid 90's


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Good for you, it's worth fixing a machine up that can be gotten for a good price. As far as brand go, I'd suspect you'll find the most parts for Ariens, Toro, some of the JD, some of the simplicity will be easiest to locate. It's the blower part that you're most interested in as typically there's only 3 or 4 makes of engines regardless of branding. Also know that many manufacturers sell under different brands. Typically just some minor changes cosmetically between them.

If you have time, when you have a possible machine found, take a look at parts availability first if at all possible. See how many parts machines you can find also. It's also nice if you have the space, a parts machine in addition to your project blower is great for those missing or damaged items you might run into.

Good luck.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

I’d look for Ariens 924082. They are widely available, robust, easy to work on, effective, 100% metal, and look good IMHO. 

If you need something bigger i would go for a Ariens ST1028 924086 or an Ariens ST1032 924084. They have taller remote chutes, 6 blade 14” impeller and cast iron gear boxes. They are slightly larger and are the pro series from that era. If you can find one they are a great project machine.

Whatever you decide on consider buying 2 machines - a project machine and a part’s machine. 

I’ve always found one machine in great condition that needs a few fixes - find another poor condition machine with the parts I need and buy both. It’s saves a lot of money when restoring these old beauties.


----------



## Rutom (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks boys. This was really helpful. I'll target the ~8hp, 24" widths. I don't think I have the space for anything bigger than a 24". 
There're definitely a lot of MTDs located around here. The ariens, Toros, and JDs all seem to demand a premium price. 

Was hoping for free or $50....this has been hard to find as they get scooped up fast. Thing is I can get something running for just a bit more $100-$125....but where's the fun in that. I'll keep searching. Appreciate your help guys and keep you posted.


----------



## 99698 (Dec 27, 2016)

C equipment website has tons of parts for blowers in Canada good pricing, yardmachine n mtd are good


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

MTD are junk unless you can get something from when they still had a bit of pride (1980s). Only issue with those older machines is parts availability. I'd stick with Toro, Ariens, Simplicity, Honda etc..


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

the older craftsman/murray with the tecumseh motors, theyre built heavy and theyre cheap on kijiji, parts are still available and easy to learn fixing them up . with impeller mod it will throw even the heavy wet snow a fair distance


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

MTD was not bad until after mid 90's. Like troy bilt or bolens seemed solid still then they went pretty Ehhhh...


Again all on the owner too.... Lets not knock brands we all have our loves and MTD was a staple of AMERICA for years.



RUTOM where are you located????? Maybe we can help better.


----------



## Rutom (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm located just outside of Toronto. Haven't seen many simplicity blowers around. Toro, ariens, MTDs, craftsman, are all pretty easy to find. We're getting a storm around here so the prices seem to be up. @vinnycom I have seen some cheaper murray/craftsmans there's one for $50 not far from me that needs work but it's a monster. 10hp/30". Don't have the room for that guy, my wife's okayed the purchase of another project but her only condition is that it doesn't impinge on her car/parking space in the garage.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

MTD aren’t the greatest, but being a dime a dozen, it’s what I learned how the basics work on a snowblower. U can always upgrade to a better one when u buy fix and sell.


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Rutom (Jan 28, 2019)

I lucked out yesterday and picked up a free Ariens 8HP 24" blower from the 70s. It looks to be in really good shape. All the parts are there just had to take the shute off to fit in my car. The gentleman that gave it away said I just need to connect the carb and fuel tank. He was nice enough to give me a plastic fuel tank from another tecumseh. I just need to figure out a way to mount it as the ariens bracket doesn't line up.

Pretty excited about this. This thing is a tank, wasn't expecting it to be so heavy. Tires are flat so I'm hoping some air in the tires helps this. 

1st planning to go through the carb and clean it. Then will try to put everything back together and see if it runs!

I'm sure I'll be posting here for your help.
Thanks for the advice on blowers!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Very cool, congrats! That's a great find, it should be a solid machine.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

looks like decent machine for free. definitely might be a bit of a gamble on that machine. i just figure i would point out that it looks like the skids are missing. definitely want to make sure you have them on there so you don't damage the bucket.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I just finished up a 924026 and a 924039 and I believe they have the same carb throttle / choke configuration as yours. I would have never figured out how to reinstall the carb hardware without taking numerous photos before removing it. Since yours is already apart, you may want to reference a Tecumseh diagram for your model and I can send some of my photos too. If you buy a new Chinese adjustable carb, you'll need to install the original choke shaft and butterfly in your new carb if the old choke has a "U" shaped connection to the choke rod mounted on the engine shroud.

My hunch: the prior owner removed the carb, tried to clean it and gave up when he attempted to reinstall the throttle and choke hardware. I always take many photos in advance and as I go along to help with reassembly.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a ST 824 with the older 6.5 Chondra on it.....plenty of power and easy to adapt.....


----------



## Rutom (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks guys. Trying to do this without spending much money on this first. A repower may be down the line. @rod330 interesting you mentioned the choke. I was trying to figure out how I would go about adjusting the choke. If you could provide any pics that'd be awesome.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

sometimes doing a repower is cheaper depending on what that engine needs. you can get can get engines on sale at princess auto pretty cheap. heck i have been seeing them real cheap on and off and been tempted to pick one up myself if i didn't have a couple already lol. you never know what a engine may need till you try firing it up.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Wow amazing find. I have been look for a similar project


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

The moderators may want to move this thread to the Ariens or repair section after this post.

I've attached some "before" photos from my 924039 with a Tecumseh HM80. The first photo shows the carb removed with the "J" shaped choke shaft. If your carb has this configuration, be prepared to transfer the choke shaft and butterfly to a replacement carb if you can't successfully rebuild the original carb. 

The second photo shows part of the choke rod attached to the left side of the engine shroud with the z-bend in the carb's choke shaft. Also notice the throttle cable attached to a throttle assembly plate. A lower "U" shaped spacer bracket is also attached to the carb to accommodate the carb cover.

The third photo shows two rods coming from the governor assembly. The lower rod attaches to the carb's throttle shaft. The upper rod attaches to the throttle assembly plate. I wish I had captured a better photo of the upper rod attachment point.

The fourth photo shows the governor assembly mounted at the front of the engine.

If this is still confusing, I can take some new "after" photos this weekend. As you can see, my carb was a basket case so I opted to replace it with a Chinese clone which works very well (so far, at least).


----------



## Rutom (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks @rod30 my carb setup isn't quite like this. Appreciate the pic of the governor arm. I'm missing the screw/nut. If I have time will head to home depot and try to a screw/nut. Also need a screw/nut to mount the carb to the manifold.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Rutom said:


> Thanks @rod30 my carb setup isn't quite like this. Appreciate the pic of the governor arm. I'm missing the screw/nut. If I have time will head to home depot and try to a screw/nut. Also need a screw/nut to mount the carb to the manifold.


I just found Donyboy73's video on adjusting the governor arm- something you may find helpful:


----------



## Rutom (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks @rod330. got this guy running. Started a new thread in the ariens subforum.


----------

